# Porsche 968 Nanolex Treatment (plus a few other bits....)



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Not an everyday sight nowadays, is this 1993 Porsche 968 Tiptronic

We were contacted by the owner and given a list of items to sort out along with a budget asked what could we do on the list for the budget, well we managed to carry out everything on the list and come in under budget as well (although the timeline for completion slipped by a couple of days)

The list comprised of the following

Front and rear bumpers repainted

Bonnet repainted

Side skirts repainted

Paintless Dent Repair to 4 panels

Wheels refurbed

Leather interior refurb and recoloured

Full correction detail

Nanolex Pro Sealant application

Anyway, how it looked on delivery to us









































































First job was to remove all the items that were going off to our paintshop










One postive to having bodyparts removed is the ability to clean all those areas that are normally not accessible as can be seen in the next few photos the amounts of grime that builds up over the years is quite considerable!














































With the car now minus its bodypanels, it was time to make a start with some of the cleaning process



















Liberall amounts of de-greaser were apllied and left to soak for a few minutes










While the lower panels were soaking, I turned my attention to the engine bay and wheel arches





































Fair bit of tar build up over the years....










But with a fair bit of elbow grease and lots of tar remover, they came up looking pretty respectable










Same process was carried out on the other 3 arches. Once all the mucky areas had been thoroughly cleaned, the car was then washed and the paint decontamination process carried out (this was both a chemical and physical process).

Once all the wet work was completed the car was then placed on axle stands and the wheels went off for refurbing. At this stage the car was looking rather sorry for itself!










Then it was time to make a start on the paintwork correction

A test area was selected to find out what process and products were going to be need to bring the 17 year old original paintwork back to perfection



















After trying out various combination, a 3 stage machine polish was going to be required to bring it back to its former glory!

Some photos of various area before correction














































And finished after countless hours of machine polishing..




























The wheels arrived back looking brand new










Then it was time to turn my attention to the interior, aside from thoroughly cleaning the interior, parts of it needed refurbing and recolouring, namely the front seats, centre console and handbrake.

Driver's seat was removed










Part way through the process, with all the old finish removed, cracks repaired and second coat of recolour applied










Handbrake being prep'd for recolouring










Centre console being prep'd










Drivers seat finished (same process was carried out on the rest of the leather items)




























With all of the major work completed, the repainted body panels were refitted and the paintwork was given it final polishing stage with a fine finishing polish; then given an IPA wipedown to remove any oils from the polishing stage.
This provides a totally clean surface for the Nanolex Professional Sealant to be applied.
And 20 days of work later all that was left to do was grab some final shots of the finished project.





































NB Number plates were attached before the owner drove it home (with a massive smile I should add!)


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely transformation Brian:thumb:


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

fantastic job mate love the leather refurb came out like new :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Superb,

Would love to see the process how the seat was restored


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top job matey and certainly knocked a few years of it, would love a 968.:argie:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Top job matey and certainly knocked a few years of it, would love a 968.:argie:


I agree Rob, great job Bryan


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with excellent results. looks better than new :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Transformation Bryan :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning transformation - just love the 968 :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Bryan, lovely to see an old porsche brought back to life. Hope you are well old lad.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks amazing, your right though, don't see many of these cars about.

Any more finished pics including the interior - that was looking brand new!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cheers everyone :thumb:



cfherd said:


> Looks amazing, your right though, don't see many of these cars about.
> 
> Any more finished pics including the interior - that was looking brand new!


I have got a load more pics, but they are residing on another external hard drive that I seem to have mislaid somewhere! Will add them if and when I find it :wall:


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Excellent work! 944's and 968's always look great when they are finished to perfection.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks awesome.
Still enjoy seeing the seat restorations, makes one hell of a difference.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ahh this brought a smile to my face , stunning work! Its always nice to se a Porsche that isnt a 911 getting some love and attention , I had a 944 Lux many years ago.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Really enjoyed that i like when you see more interior work as well massive turn around and can only imagine how happy the owner was :thumb:


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

Just read this with interest;

1. I have a 1994 968
2. Its colour and condition is exactly the same
3. Mine's off for almost exactly the same parts to be painted next week.

Think I'd then best get round the professionals for a bit of polishing!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great transformation. Love these older generation cars.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning motor, very well detailed. As has already been mentioned the seat is awesome. Defo worth a thread all of it's own :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing results. Well done


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldn't mind some more detail on the leather repair jobs, that work is AWESOME!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella.... nice colour too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround..


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats fantastic.

What a great classic!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work really liked this one!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

good lord


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great all round transformation. Nanolex takes some beating!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work! :thumb:

The final shots...:argie:

Thank you for posting 

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work as ever - one transformed Porsche!

I'm doing leather repairs now too, out of interest what products are you using? PM me if you prefer...


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice work! something to be very proud of. keep it up! Thanks Dan


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

That is stunning. Brilliant work, even the leather mended. Brilliant thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

amazing stuff guys


----------



## deconart (Mar 21, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A superb job done on great car thanks for the post


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Love the leather transformation!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job, really stunning work!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great job and love the job on the seat! 

What was the process to get the seats like that?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

fizzle86 said:


> Great job and love the job on the seat!
> 
> What was the process to get the seats like that?


Drive n Shine no longer trade, this detail was 3 years ago before he did a Lord Lucan, it's highly unlikely you'll get a response.


----------



## xonxon (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, very impressed with the work on the seats. I tried looking up for a guide but none were as damaged as yours. Is there any chance you can point me in the right direction?

Awesome work, and an even more awesome garage....i'm jealous


----------



## R_D_Olivaw (Sep 16, 2013)

I believe Brian used a small spray gun, the type hobbyist would use, to apply the coating to the seats. 

I still have the car and the seats are still looking good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is DETAILING!!!!

Lovely work!


----------

